# Gorgeous New Girls!!



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

Got these girls a couple weeks ago, I just haven't had any time to post until now! Hope you like them as much as I go! They all still need names! 

Girl #1

















Girl #2

















Girl #3

















Girl #4


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Those are some very full betas. Is it common for betas to change colors? I only ask because I bought an all white halfmoon male about a month ago and he's added color to his body and tail


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Prettty I have a question also...How do you know if a female is ready to spawn? My female is getting very plump...


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh wow! When I first read the title I thought it said "grogans new girls." Oh snap, going to have to check this one out.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes it is common for bettas to change color. There were some people on a different forum who's bettas changed so much, they looked like different bettas. You can tell if a female is ready to spawn by her plumpness and response to the males. Dark females usually have vertical bars, but I have one that won't bar.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I thought for a long time tht my female was losing scales and treated her for a number of weeks for a disease that didn't exist.
Turns out she was "marbling" which is a trait in which the fish pretty much chnages its colors to something else. never had a betta do that before!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah that happens.


----------

